# Pictures of Aiden



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

Here are some new pics of my cambodian double tail in his 10 gallon tank.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty! I like your tank.


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's beautiful! The tank looks great, but I'd add a couple more silk plants in there for him.


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thank you. I know im looking for the perfect ones.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

He is one of the prettier double tails I have seen. I love his colors.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

He is gorgeous and has the same name as my betta, everyone laughed when I called him Aden they reckoned it wasnt a fishy name lol. Your tank is great though, he looks kinda small in that big tank bet he will have lots of fun =)


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Aden is soooooo handsome hes going on my i want list, also your 10 gal looks HUGE or maybe its just the pic


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

i have never seen a double tail that pretty O,O


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Ive been fasting him because he looked a little floaty. Im watching him very closely. Im also look for some silk plants. I cant seem to find the perfect ones :/ anyone know where?


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

Reminds me of a DBT at my local Petco. Now, granted he was clearish, and wasn't really a quality DBT, he had a great look to him. Very nice attitude for being stuck in a little cup for weeks  Gah, I want a double tail.

Aiden looks very healthy, and has nice full finage. Watch out for him though. The handsome guys always get a little bit cocky.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Bettabubble3 said:


> Thanks everyone. Ive been fasting him because he looked a little floaty. Im watching him very closely. Im also look for some silk plants. I cant seem to find the perfect ones :/ anyone know where?


 check for silk plants at wal-mart, petsmart, and petco if you have one also check at your lfs


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Oooooh, love him! He's cute such a cute little tail.

If you can't find nice silk plants at pet stores, you can always check a craft store like Micheal's, or the dollar store for silk plants. Normal ones are okay as long as they don't have added things to them, like perfume or glitter. A lot of them have wire inside that you'll have to get rid of.


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

okay thankyou everyone.


----------



## RobinK (Apr 28, 2010)

I get some silks at Wal Mart! Petco has nice one's too but I got a five pack of silks at Wal Mart for about $7 the other night...
He's gorgeous - those hues of red are just outstanding!!


----------

